# In einer JSP auf Struts-Elemente "reagieren"



## Guest (30. Aug 2005)

Ich habe in einer JSP folgende Zeilen:


```
BenutzerVerwaltung bv = new BenutzerVerwaltung();
bv.Benutzer_auflisten();

<logic:iterate id="myContent" collection="<%= bv.getBenutzer()  %>">
<table width="100%" align="center" class="fliesstext" >
      <tr>
        <td width="15%" valign="top">[b]Login:[/b]</td>
        <td width="85%"><bean:write name="myContent" property="login"/></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td valign="top">[b]Vorname:[/b]</td>
        <td><bean:write name="myContent" property="vorname"/></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td valign="top">[b]Nachname:[/b]</td>
        <td><bean:write name="myContent" property="nachname"/></td>
      </tr>
</table>  
</logic:iterate>
```

Jetzt würde ich gerne auf die Elemente reagieren, die in der iterate-Schleife ausgegeben werden. Zum Beispiel "Wenn Nachname = Meier, dann gebe "Chef" aus."

Wie kann ich denn die Elemente in eine Schleife packen? Hatte es erst wie folgt versucht:




```
<% String nachname = %><bean:write name="myContent" property="nachname"/><% ;
if (nachname.equals("Meier")) { .....}  %>
```

Leider funktioniert das so nicht. Gibt es dafür eine passende Lösung?


----------



## daLenz (30. Aug 2005)

hi,

du kannst dies mit dem logic:equal lösen.

--> http://struts.apache.org/userGuide/struts-logic.html#equal

greetz


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2005)

Ich hab mir dazu mal ein paar Beispiele angesehen. Aber mir wird immer noch nicht klar, wie ich nun die "Struts-Werte" mit einer Variablen vergleichen kann.

Kannst du mir dazu kurz ein Beispiel geben?


----------



## daLenz (30. Aug 2005)

meinst du so:


```
...
<bean:define id="theMeier" value="Meier"/> 
...
<logic:equal name="myContent" property="nachname" value="<%= theMeier%>" >
        
</logic:equal>
...
```

???

oder halt direkt...


```
...
<logic:equal name="myContent" property="nachname" value="Meier" >
        
</logic:equal>
...
```


greetz


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2005)

Danke, genau diese beiden Varianten hab ich gesucht. Funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei.


----------

